# How Can I Limit Connection Per Ip?



## tr0j3n18 (Aug 16, 2011)

How Can I Limit Connection Per Ip? or need sprut block..


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2011)

Try reading the ipfw(8) man page.



> limit {src-addr | src-port | dst-addr | dst-port} N
> The firewall will only allow N connections with the same set of parameters as specified in the rule.  One or more of source and destination addresses and ports can be specified. Currently, only IPv4 flows are supported.


----------

